# Anyone running a 70 Yamaha tiller/Dolphin Renegade?



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

I've got mine set up this way and it runs well, floats shallow etc. but I'm getting too much pull from the tiller when running, pulls hard to the left. Anyone running a prop that helps solve this or have any tips on how the zinc should be adjusted? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Tilt the engine up and tab down slightly. I don't feel my engine when I find the sweet spot. I can steer with one finger.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Trimmed up is better but no tabs on this boat, still a lot of pull. need to try some props and see what works but wondering if anyone had the same issue. Is yours a 50 or 70?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

50. I don't think the prop will make a difference. Tabs really unlock to potential of the hull. Zero bow rise hole shot and I can get on plane in very shallow water as well as get on plane at less than half throttle. Getting on plane at that speed takes a little longer but it the coolest thing I have experienced. Tilted just right the 50 is effortless to steer. Tabs also help take full advantage of the pocket tunnel.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Good to know, I use tabs on my other boat but didn't know if a 4 blade might help on the dolphin. Will experiment and let you know, thanks


----------



## Captryandunn (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a 90 4stroke on my dolphin 16 with the center console and I can let go of the wheel hooked up and walk around the boat and it doesn't move effortless steering and no tabs on mine not much of a hole shot and the bow kinda dives in a following sea so I'm not sure if a four blade will help that or not getting it painted and re done in the next couple weeks and gonna try it with some different props will let you know


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info, this is a renegade so would run totally different than the v hull on the super skiff. I like how it floats with the 70 but might switch out for a 50 at some point. I shouldn't have to have tabs to solve the pull but might end up going that route. The boat poles like a dream, goes insanely shallow and catches fish like crazy.


----------

